# NO LONGER NEEDED - Wanted: Disney Florida / 2 or 3 Nights Oct Dates / 2 People



## Bob61 (Sep 13, 2016)

*** WE HAVE FOUND A RENTAL THROUGH USER ON TUGBBS - THANKS ***

Flexible on dates for 2 or 3 nights getaway with weekday (M-W) rental. Studio or 1br.  Located on Disney or very near. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

